# Sad Day



## Millie123008 (Jan 9, 2009)

Well today is a sad day for me. My Alaskan Malamute, Millie has been diagnosed with Melanoma cancer. It has already hit her lymph nodes and is spreading fast. I wish there was more to say, but its hard to type with tears in your eyes.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

:frown: I'm so very sorry, I wish there were comforting words to say but remember that dogs live in a moment, try to make her comfortable and enjoy the time that you have left with her.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I'm so sorry. Keep her as comfortable and happy as possible.


----------



## lorih1770 (Jun 17, 2008)

I'm so sorry. I know how hard it is. I lost my husky in 07 and my other husky this year, both to cancer. Keep her happy as long as you can and enjoy spending time with her.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Oh I'm so sorry, that is just heartbreaking! :frown:


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

Oh Mille, this is so sad.:frown:

Please know that we are all sending positive thoughts to all the members of your family.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

I am sorry to hear of your pups condition. Heartbreaking to read. Prayers to you and your pup. Blessings to you both.


----------



## Millie123008 (Jan 9, 2009)

Everybody,
Thankyou very much, although I don't post much I have learned a lot from everybody on this board. We took her in to have her teeth cleaned and they removed a mass growing on her gums, it came back positive and now we have learned that within two weeks it has already spread to her lymph nodes. Although the cancer vacine is an option the vet does not hold out much hope for it once it has spread. We are estimating 6 to 7 months if not sooner. We originally got her for my daughter but somehow she gravitated towards me and although she loves the entire "pack" of us she loves me the most. I'm just not saying that, my wife and daughter say that also as does everybody who has ever met her. Well I have to go now, she it sitting here in front of me like usual telling me its time to eat. Once again thankyou.


----------



## maggie's mom (Jul 2, 2009)

I am so sorry. I will keep you in my prayers.


----------



## BGBY (Sep 22, 2009)

My thoughts and prayers are with you and your baby. 

Love her and cherish her til the end. 

It's so hard to say goodbye but just remember, you'll once again say hello.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

OMG! I can't even begin to imagine what you must feel. The malamute is such a loyal and noble breed to own. I have one too. How old is she? Aspen and I will be praying for you and your baby! Cherish the remaining time you have with her and make her happy and comfortable!!


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

*I know the pain*

I know how you feel, 4 months ago I had to put down my best friend of 13 years Beno my German Sheperd. I had him cremated and he is on my fireplace mantel looking over me and my new puppy. I sit here typing getting tears in eyes because I still miss him. I have a new buddy but I well never forget Beno or any of my other good friends. Here is a picture of my old buddy Beno.

View attachment 361


----------



## Millie123008 (Jan 9, 2009)

OMG! He is beautiful!! Your pup is a very cute one also. My plan is to have Millie cremated and keep her remains too.
Malluver, Millie was a rescue that we acquired about 11 months ago. The vet pegged her at about 8 to 10 years. We originally got her for my daughter but she quickly gravitated to me. My wife and daughter call her my "other girlfriend" and are constantly asking her "Where's your boyfriend". Very loyal, there is nothing I can do without her keeping an eye on me. My wife and daughter will pet her but she has to be facing me, if I get up while they are petting her, that's all for the petting, she will get up and follow me to see where I am. We come home from a walk and she always goes into the garage to get her touche wiped, well she will go into the house and turn around and wait until I come in, no water no nothing until I am in the house, a 45 minute walk and she still will wait until I come into the house before she does anything! And if I don't come in quick enough, its back to the garage to see were I am and to be told with those eyes " Get in here now, please!" I never knew I could have such a bond with an animal, but I do and I never did anything special. I just gave her all the love I could, just because she was so lovable, a big teddy bear. 
Well the cancer has gotten to the point that she can't even WOO anymore, without straining her vocal chords and her breath is so bad from the tumor that it is now time. This Friday will be the day I lay her to sleep for good, I am going to miss her soooo much, but I think she knows things are not right and the end is near. Thankyou all for you support.


----------



## emmy250h (Nov 20, 2009)

*I'm so sorry*

I'm so sorry. You both will be in my thoughts, hugs, tail wags, and slobbery puppy kisses coming your way. Wishing you as many good days as possible to come.


----------



## Millie123008 (Jan 9, 2009)

Well, we put my beloved Millie down yesterday. I really loved her so much as she did me. We took her into my Vet's office and laid out her favorite blankie, she jumped right up on it ( it was on the scale) and in true Malamute form she refused to lay down. The vet then injected the anesthesia into her and within seconds she fell right into my arms. That was heart-wrenching.
I want to thank everyone on this board for their help, thoughts and prayers and may all of you experience long life, health, and happiness for you and your four legged loved ones.
Sincerely,
John & Millie


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

It is with heartfelt sadness and tears streaming down my face as I read this that I am responding to your post. Its so hard to fathom this, when we all know days like this come. Through your sorrow and grief you are saying goodbye to your angel. Only remember you will see her again. Please know that you are in my thoughts and prayers along with your beloved Millie.
Dogs are such heartwarming loving beaings. I know the sadness you are feeling.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Well, she is no longer in pain. She is in a better place. You did the right thing. You guys will one day see each other again. :smile:

When Friday came, I couldn't help but think of her all day with tears in my eyes.


----------



## oakley (Nov 18, 2009)

Praying for you. You did right by her, as only someone who loved her so much could.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

I to have wet eyes as I type this. Even now I miss Beno with all my heart. I wish you "luck", because if you loved your dogs as much as I did, the pain never stops. Dogs really are our best friends.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss of Millie. She was a wonderful dog and kindred spirit. She was so very lucky to have such a wonderful family that loved and cared for her the way that you did. Take comfort and find peace in all of the wonderful memories of her. Take care and best wishes...


----------

